# Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 152 SHE KIDDED



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok so heres my baby!! Shes due Feb 18th! This is her first time! Im sooo excited. Sorry about the bad pics, its been raining and I havent had very much time.
I was wondering if everyone can tell me how much babies the think she will have! I already talked to a vet...I just wanted to see

I will Definently get more pics posted when the weather gets better


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 115*

I'd say a single doe... She's pretty! I love her coloring!  My doe Venus is due one day after your doe is.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 115*

She has BLUE eyes too! Shes my baby, she was my very first goat, got her 2 years ago!

That wold be cool if they kidded on the same day LOL


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 115*

Singleton in there. She is super cute!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 115*

She doesnt look pregnant at all!! But boy I can feel kicking!
Are vets usually accurate when they get ultrasounded?


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 115*

Is she bigger on the right then the left?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 115*

Ya, she looks like that to me...Kinda lopsided...she just has a good figure and she doesnt want to lose it LOL


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 115*

See my problem is my goat is fat period, and I can't tell if she's preggers or not. :ROFL: She's due March 14.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 115*

That would be neat if the kidded on the same day!  Good luck with your doe...Mine looks like she could pop out triplets today! :GAAH:

What did the ultrasound say?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 115*

Ya haha! Keep everyone updated and maybe it will be around the same time!

The vet said Jenny has twins or MORE!!!
Which I have NOOOO idea where all those brats are hiding LOL


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 115*

I don't know about 2 or more. :? She looks tiny!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 115*

YA I KNOW!!!
The vet showed me and I saw 2 little bodies in her stomach and he said possibly more....
I just hope she gets bigger if there are twins! :whatgoat:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 115*

They would be plush toy tiny. . . :shrug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 115*

Ummm..... I need them to be NICE AND HEALTHY!!! LOL

Could it be her age? She will be 3 in August and this is her first time havin babies


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 115*

She should still be a bit bigger than that. . . unless she's a deeper doe than she looks.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 115*

I will try taking some better pics tomorrow! Sometimes she looks pretty fat, but other times she looks like a normal goat!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 115*

lol


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 115*

Shes also being a BRAT!!!
she wont let me take any pics of her!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 115*

My Daisy always has her nose in the camera. She's convinced it's edible and does everything she can to try and eat it. 
Can't wait to see updated pics.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 115*

OMG thats what all my goats do!!! its scary! One time they almost got it!

AHHHHH I will try my hardest for new pics lol.....If she looks fatter tomorrow :slapfloor:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 115*

This is day 120...She has been acting nervous...she actually JUMPED in my lap, she used to do that when she was a baby


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 115*

heres her udder today, its really hard and tight!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 115*

DAY 133 for Jenny!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 133*

Looking good can't wait for the pics.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 133*

Ya, I know I did a BAD shaving job lol. She wasnt liking it so I was hurrying! lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 133*

What a pretty girl!

She's definately deep enough to have 2 in there...and look at that udder :shocked:

I have my Bailey who hits 145 on 2/23 and a FF too....she'll turn 2 years 3/23.
Her udder is not nearly as big as your Jenny's!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 133*

Ya, out of no where her udder got BIG! Today she was really swollen to! I cant wait to see her babies! She was my first goat so this is going to be a nervous time!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 133*

Oh my goodness, the expression of her face in the pics, how precious! Good luck as you get even closer to her big day.
I am :drool: over the grass in your pics, can you tell I'm ready for winter to be over with.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 133*

Shes my baby, the very first goat I ever got! So im super nervous! haha everyone seems jealous over the grass!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 133*

Jenny today, bigger udder. A little oozy


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 133*

Any changes with Jenny?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 133*

Not really, her udder got bigger, but after seeing what happened to bewitched I think she is scarred for life LOL


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread!! DAY 133*

Nothing new YET! shes making me mad...I think shes gonna wait until this weekend to kid cause im gonna be GONE


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

SHE KIDDED!!!
2 boys


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Yaaay! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Here are the babies! More pics soon!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Cutie! I like the white one best, but they are both lovely.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Everyone seems to love him lol. If he was a girl I soooo would keep him lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the boys


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

So so cute. Congrats.


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

How cute, dude!
Congrats!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

So adorable... agreed... the white one makes me just :lovey:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...how cute....congrats.... :thumb: :greengrin: :wink:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Adorable! Congrats on the boys!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Im soooo proud of jenny! Shes such a good momma! Im sure she hates me for not being there for her  I was gone all weekend. I will get better pics after I see them


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! They are adorable...and colorful too


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations! I love how they look so different from each other!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

congrats... i like the brown one


----------

